# 1955 Huffy Customliner - One owner all original



## kingfish254 (Feb 27, 2017)

I think this may just be my nicest score ever in terms of completeness and original condition goes! 

I got this one from craigslist 2 hours away in Jacksonville, FL. Talked with the 70 year old owner and it turns out he got this bike for his 9th or 10th birthday and has owned it ever since. It appears to be a 1955 Huffy Customliner and I don't think I have ever owned a bike with better original condition. It just blows me away that this is a single owner 62 year old bike.

Here are the craigslist pics




 

 

 

 


Found this from the 1955 Huffy Catalog


----------



## kingfish254 (Feb 27, 2017)

Here is a Riverstreet walkaround video of my one owner original 1955 Huffy Customliner. This bike is freaking amazing and an excellent ride too.
Even the 62 year old tires held up well for a 2.5 hour ride around town this weekend.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=414388468902443


----------



## kingfish254 (Feb 27, 2017)

I love my city of Savannah! Where else can you find this variety of photo ops and cool backdrops on one bike ride. 
Bring your bikes down to Savannah and ride!!!!


----------



## kingfish254 (Feb 27, 2017)

Here are some detail pics from my ride as well as a couple of more ride pics


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 27, 2017)

Beautiful shots kingfish!


----------



## the2finger (Feb 27, 2017)

Here r mine red is a '55 and the green one is a '57. Great riding bikes VIVA HUFFY!


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Feb 27, 2017)

Nice


----------



## morton (Feb 28, 2017)

great bike, great condition, great story, great photos..WIN!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 28, 2017)

Damn that thing is clean. Great pics also Fish.


----------



## Herman (Mar 1, 2017)

I need that rocking chair for my old age ( born in 1955 ) !


----------



## kingfish254 (Mar 1, 2017)

Herman said:


> I need that rocking chair for my old age ( born in 1955 ) !




That could be arranged. I do plan to sell this beauty.


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Mar 1, 2017)

Beautiful bike


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Herman (Mar 1, 2017)

kingfish254 said:


> That could be arranged. I do plan to sell this beauty.



The rocking chair or the bike or both ?


----------



## kingfish254 (Mar 1, 2017)

Herman said:


> The rocking chair or the bike or both ?




LOL,,I just realized that you were talking about the actual "rocking chair" in one of the pics.  I thought you were somehow making a reference to the bike in your first comment.   Since I only own the bike, it would  only be the bike that I am planning to sell.


----------



## kingfish254 (Mar 13, 2017)

Posted this beauty up for sale here:
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/19...iginal-paint-and-graphics.106831/#post-699242


----------



## kingfish254 (Jun 12, 2017)

SOLD this a couple of months ago.


----------

